# new (ish) to FF



## birdiew (Nov 2, 2006)

Hi all

just thought I'd say hello, I have been posting on Egg Share for a few days,but from reading your posts I seem to have a bit in common with this board too (am I allowed to be on 2?)

I have 2 lovely girls nearly 8 & 10 1/2 from a previous relationship, and was sterilised after my second (very traumatic) preganancy.

I now have new DH and we would love to have a baby together. Reversal is out of the question as I previously had an ectopic so IVF is our only option.

We have just been accepted on the egg share programme at Cromwell Darlington and ae waiting to start treatment in the new year.

I can identify with those of you who get the "at least you have one" staements, its almost as if it doesn't really matter that you might want 2 3 or even 4 children, but i think no matter how many you have, or what ever the reason you are having problems with having a baby it is still hard. It might be a different kind of hard, but then we are all different anyway.

Nice to meet you all

Sarah


----------



## Guest (Nov 7, 2006)

hi sarah, you can post on as many boards as you want hun.
ive also got secondary if and ive had all the hurtful comments "you should be greatful, lots of people dont have any" etc

if you have any questions about cromwell darlington im sure kelly (endometriosislass) can help you, she had her treatment there and is now pg  
if you havent spoken to her yet just keep your eye out as she still comes back to see us on the eggshare thread.

also alot of us believe in our bubbles ending in 7 for luck   (it seems to be working) so you can also join us on our lucky 7 thread.

take care hun, love maz xxx


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Oh heck, I don't think mine end in 7!!!!!

Welcome Sarah!  You've put everything in a nutshell there about how 2ndry IF feels.  I'm fed up of people saying yes, but you've got a child already.  I suppose I wouldn't understand either if I hadn't had any, and would just see it as having one is fine.  It does annoy me though when people with a few children say it to you, and I feel like saying to them "Right, we'll take away your second and third child, one should be ok", as that's basically what they are saying!!!  It's so hard to bite your tongu!


----------



## ♥emmyloupink♥ (Mar 21, 2005)

i know i shouldn't laugh but...quote  ''and I feel like saying to them "Right, we'll take away your second and third child, one should be ok",...  had me in stitches..must remember that one next time i am told that  .
my dh has really had it hard as people forget he is suffering too and when rare sympathy or support is given - its usually directed at me as i have infertility not him...its a mean old world


----------

